# Snow removal from around fire hydrants?



## mtlogcabin (Feb 6, 2017)

Does anybody see a problem with using 507.5.4 to require commercial and residential property owners to keep the snow cleared from around fire hydrants? 


IFC 507.5.4 Obstruction.
Unobstructed access to fire hydrants shall be maintained at all times. The fire department shall not be deterred or hindered from gaining immediate access to fire protection equipment or fire hydrants.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Feb 6, 2017)

In N/E Indiana, we use this section all the time to get fire hydrants cleared. For private, we address this with the property owner, with public we have the street department assisted by fire department personnel to clear hydrants.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2017)

Nope

As long as the city complies with the same requirement also!!!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 6, 2017)

Sounds good........who's responsible for ROW's?


----------



## JBI (Feb 6, 2017)

Agree. That's why it's there... Water purveyor is responsible for routine maintenance in most cases. 
Municipal districts are usually easy, the private water companies maybe, maybe not...


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2017)

Exactly why it's there to cover Very Large brush strokes (pardon the pun) as I grin!


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2017)

You don't have the gps located hydrants??


https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...3xyea.jpg&sp=80e2403a19913d9ed7db849068f7e74f


----------



## DuaneW (Feb 27, 2017)

One of the ways we have been looking at this issue with record snow falls this year is adopt a hydrant program. it would benefit many people. and it is a great way to get service project hours to the the Boy Scouts too.


----------

